# Promoting T-shirts with Facebook groups



## BekaEllio (Apr 7, 2017)

Hello, I want to ask certain Facebook groups to post my teespring campaing and we will share the profit. Since I will have the same campaign in different groups I want to ensure that I can find out from which group how many people bought the t-shirt to share the profit with group admins according to how many sales their group generated. Can I see on Facebook pixel where people come from to find out which groups generated sales? (I tried but I could not find) Is there a way to find out about it?

English is not my native language, I hope you understand what I wrote

Sorry to bother you and thanks in advance


----------



## henrygreger (Aug 23, 2016)

use Bit.ly to create different short links and assign them to different group admins. You can then track the number of clicks for each short link.


----------



## mcronie626 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hello, 

You can track that how many products are pucharased through facebook group and to do so , you can use the URL Builder for the same that you can create custom URL and can track.

Thanks!


----------



## supershirts (May 17, 2015)

You can cloak links there are many available in the market some are paid some are free . You can also run direct campaigns thru that.


----------



## decipherdev (Aug 13, 2017)

How did you find facebook pixel so far? It's the one i am yet to try.


----------

